# Tail chasing 10 month old?



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Should I worry my 10 month old is chasing her tail. Has been for a 6 weeks. I have never had a dog do this before. I never encourage it I try and ignore it. But lately I have been telling her to stop and redirect her to something. 

I worry she does it because she is bored. Is it a puppy thing they grow out? I know this can become a phycological problem or it could mean there is is health issue. That's why I am worried. 

It's not a constant thing She stops. She will do it a few times a day. She acts like a cat. My cat use to play with his tail and she acts the same way my cat did. So is she just playing? Her tail is just another toy? I don't know. Anyone have a tail chaser or had one and can give me some pointers or tips. 

There is always someone home unless we all go some place together and leave dogs. Basically they are never alone long. 

We do have 2 other dogs but they all get along never had a fight. No real power struggles the other 2 are males cookie the pup is female. 

She gets 20min training session everyday. She gets at least a walk a day in the winter. She has a doggie door to use any time. I work part time and on my days off she goes on hikes, bike rides, and plays at least 2 times a day. 

She is in good health no problems there.

I might need go give her more toys to keep her entertained. 

Should I worry? I have a feeling it's due too lack of good exercise. It's winter time it's cold and the days are too short.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You are doing the right thing to stop this. It can become OCD behaviour, and difficult to stop if allowed to continue. 

I often see posts by members where their perfect pup starts to become destructive or chewy or annoying or starts other behaviours like tail chasing around 9 or 10 months old - it seems to be an age where their need for exercise, training, and having a job takes an upward spike. The exercise and training routine that was fine before suddenly is not enough. 

Just getting her more toys won't do much, you need to exercise and stimulate her brain too. Upping exercise can help, but see if you can find more ways to exercise her brain and bring new way to stimulate and engage her. Take her to new places, bring her in the car when you go somewhere. Let her out a bit to sniff and explore. Get her involved in classes. Find something that you think you would enjoy, like tracking, nose-work, rally-obedience, agility, etc . . . 

Find new places to walk her. I sometimes drive my dogs to a new area for a leash walk, both for socialization opportunities and mental stimulation. 



> Should I worry? I have a feeling it's due too lack of good exercise. It's winter time it's cold and the days are too short.


It is more of a challenge to find time and places to exercise our dogs in the winter, but considering where I live, and how short the winter days are here (and how much darkness we get in the winter), and I still manage to fine ways to engage and work and exercise my dogs, that should not be that much of an issue for a member in California. 

I go out with little lights on the dogs, and me with a flashlight, and a glow-in the dark ball, and we still play fetch. I find empty parking lots that are lighted up, and play and train there. Climb up the big mountains of snow piled up by snow-removal machinary, and get Gryffon to run up and down by throwing ice chunks for him to fetch. 
We go for walks out to ski hills, College and university campuses, around strip malls, down unfamiliar streets for new experiences. I belong to a training group where we all pitch in to rent an indoor facility and meet up once a week for training. On clear, full-moon lit nights, we go cross-country skiing or snow-shoeing through open fields. 

I know that you don't have snow in California, but I'm just listing some activities that we do as examples of what a person CAN do, even if it is cold and dark. It takes a bit of thought and creativity to come up with winter darkness fun activities, but I'm sure if you start thinking in terms of what you CAN do, instead of what you can't do, you'll be able to come up with a lot of good ideas.

Good luck, glad you are identifying a problem early on. If addressed now, it should go away.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I would agree that it can become OCD and you should make sure she is getting lots of mental stimulation and exercise. I did have a Shepherd that would do it though. He probably started about the same time, but only did it like once or twice a day. He never got any worse. I didn't ever stop him or pay attention to it. I think if you laugh and give attention, some dogs will do it just for the attention.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that at one time or another they will all do it, when my boy did that like you I just redirected him and he soon stopped. I think it is from boredom, maybe wrong I would just find him something new to get interested in to occupy his time. Good luck!


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I am going to take her on more walks. More training try new things take her places. I live in Tahoe we get snow but this year not enough. I was going to take her cross country skiing but the conditions are junk this year. Last year this time we had over 10feet of snow on the mountains and 5 feet in the back yard here lake level. All we have now is 4" of hard crusty snow very sad. 

Any ways thanks it's kind of normal for this to start at her age. I need to step it up in training and get her running more. Thanks guys.


----------

